# Precyse Pre-Assessment



## gaby051 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Precyse*

Hey everyone!

My friend works for precyse and referred me there. I was asked to take 2 different assessments: one for ICD-10 inpatient diagnostic and another for ICD-10 PCS. I have my CPC and was surprised that they would have me test inpatient since my experience and certification is outpatient. 
I took the tests twice because I failed the first one. (Need 70% to pass) I was VERY confident with the diagnostic test and still failed. I know the procedural would be hard because I don't even do that! So I was allowed to retake it and took it yesterday and passed the PCS with 96% and still failed the diagnostic part! I utilized all my resources and feel that it was a mistake. I got 67%! Has anyone taken this test and feel the same way about the diagnostic portion? I am so upset at the whole situation.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 11, 2015)

You're testing for a coding position that you may not be qualified for.  Inpatient coding is very different from physician coding: which is the certification you hold.  What does the job description say?  Is it for an inpatient coder?  

I wouldn't beat yourself up....if you were an obstetrician, you wouldn't apply for a job as a gastroenterologist, would you? They may not be looking for physician coders.  I'd verify that with them first.  Otherwise, you'll be in over your head with inpatient (facility) coding.


----------



## LGauna907 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi. I used to work for Precyse as a medical transcriptionist and I too was used to doing clinical work before Precyse; however certain "work types" were taken out of my pool to accommodate, so it would be worth suggesting to see if they would work with you too on what you are good at. You have a lot of experience and it's worth a shot to ask just to do what you are proficient at at first and do harder stuff little by little down the line. Good luck!


----------



## gaby051 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Passed the pre-assessment*

Tried it one more time and passed it! It was pretty challenging but I learned a lot from taking it.
Thanks for your responses, hopefully I get the job!


----------

